# Does Anybody Really Know what time it is?



## Caine (Jun 1, 2005)

Does anybody really care?

I posted a marinade/sauce recipe for shrimp on the Outdoor Cooking Forum, and after I posted I noticed the posting time was listed as 7:44 PM. Considering I posted this during my lunch hour in California, I am a bit confused. Where is the server for this forum located?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

umm, your'e 3 hours behind me, so (lunchtime) 1pm is 4pm here, and 3 hours 44 minutes ahead of me is in the middle of the atlantic, so i'd say it was on atlantis. i knew andy, elfie, and mj were getting a good deal out of this....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2005)

Caine:

You have to set your time zone.

Click on User CP near the top of the page then click on Edit Options on the left side of the new page.  Scroll down to the date and time options and make the necesary changes for your time zone.


----------



## Dove (Jun 1, 2005)

Caine,
At the top of the page click on users pc and  and on the left click on users options,,scroll down the page and you will see where to choose pacific time
Marge~Dove


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

When you choose your local time, choose this one:

"GMT -8 Pacific Time"


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

i chose the proper time zone, but a post i make at midnight will come up as a 4am post.


----------

